# معلومات  هامة عن المبصرين  والمشعوزين.....؟؟؟



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2008)

*:story:الروحانيات:story:*
*اخوتي في المسيح*
*لا تستخّفوا بالذي ستقرئونه الان انها من بين الهوايات الكثيرة التي مارستها في حياتي, قبل ان اعود فاسلم نفسي الى الرب يسوع المسيح تسليما كاملا".*
*في هذا القسم من المنتدى ساتكلم عن العلم الروحاني كعلم وفي منتدى القصص والعبرسأروي قصة حقيقية جرت معي منذ سنوات مضت .*
*  وحتى لا تقعوا فريسة لهؤلا الدجالين ,ولانني ارى الكثير من الناس*
*وهم  رعايا فعالين في الكنيسة يدفعون ضعفي رواتبهم لمجرد ان الدجال الواقف امامه قد قال له شيء ما عن  ماضيه ,الخوارق تجعل  الانسان *
* وخصوصا" المؤمن ,يقع بسهولة فينسى بلحظة الكنيسة والمسيح *
*والقديسين.*
*يقّسّم العلم الروحاني الى ثلاث اقسام*
*1)الارضي الذي يعتمد على الارواح الارضية اي(الجن)*
*الذي يستطيع ان يبرم الكرة الارضية ثلاث مرات في الدقيقة.*
*2)السفلي  الذي يعتمد على الشياطين .*
*3)العلوي الذي يعتمد فيه الروحاني كما يظن على الملائكة*
*اي جبرائيل, ميكائيل, اسرافيل , عذرائيل, شمشمائيل الى اخره*
*انما بالحقيقة هو يتكلم مع اي روح عابرة تتقمص شخصية ملاك*
*ما فتوهمه بانها الملاك( فلان).*
*4)العلم الحسابي اي تنطيق الاحرف الي هيا ال(ابجد هوز الى اخره).*
*ومنها يتفرع علم الابراج ,وبالتالي التبريج بالمستقبل الذي لا يعرفه*
*الا الله وحده وقد حجبها ربنا حتى عن ملائكته.*
*5) الدجال بعض الاوقات يوهم الفريسة بانه جلب له روح احد من*
*اقاربه وهذا محال, الروح تذهب بعد الانتقال الى خالقها وهنا ساقول,*
*رائيي الخاص طبعا اقتبسته من الانجيل,*
*عندما قال الرب يسوع للص المصلوب بجانبه الحق اقول لك اليوم*
*تكون معي في الفردوس.*
*6)الروحاني لا يتركك تذهب من عنده الا ويكون قد اقنعك بأنه*
*عليك كتيبة وانت ستصدقه لانه سيقول لك عدة اشياء عن ماضيك,*
*فالماضي معرفته سهلة ويستطيع اضعف مبرج ان يعرف عدة اشياء*
*عن الماضي, اما المستقبل لا احد يعرفه  وهنا اكرر لانه مهم لا احد      مهما عظمت معرفته بالعلم ان يعرفه.*
*الان ساكتفي بهذا القدر من المعلومات لان الموضوع طويل وطويل جدا.*
*وعندي بحر من المعلومات تفيد المؤمن المسيحي كي لا يقع فريسة*
*لهؤلأ .سانتظر تفاعلكم مع هذا الموضوع فان كان يهمكم قولوا لي *
*حتى اكّمل في الموضوع.*
*الصلاة بلا انقطاع هي الدواء الشافي للمصاب .*

*ملاحظة :الي عنده سوأل بهذا الموضوع انا حاضر*
*ويهمني رأي الادارة ونصيحتها.*
*الرب يبارككم جميعا" اخوتي واذكروني بصلواتكم.

*:story:

















​


----------



## +pepo+ (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات  هامة عن المبصرين  والمشعوزين.....؟؟؟*

موضوع فوق الرئع 
مرســــــــــــــــــــى 
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
كليم متى


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات  هامة عن المبصرين  والمشعوزين.....؟؟؟*



+pepo+ قال:


> موضوع فوق الرئع
> مرســــــــــــــــــــى
> يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
> كليم متى



* ميرسيpepo*
* على مرمرك*
* وتعبيرك الاروع*
* ربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## ntale20 (30 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا وتوبيك حلو ممكن سؤال : هل يوجد جن؟وهل يظهر لنا ان فكرنا فيه؟وشكرا لكم اخواتي واخوتي


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2008)

ntale20 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وتوبيك حلو ممكن سؤال : هل يوجد جن؟وهل يظهر لنا ان فكرنا فيه؟وشكرا لكم اخواتي واخوتي



* سؤال مهم جدا"*
* البداية سارد من الانجيل المقدس*
* المسيح ومن بعده التلاميذ قد اخرجوا الارواح من بعض الاشخاص*
* يعني دينيا" موجودين . نسميهم شياطين, عفاريت, جن, الى اخره.*
* حسب العلم الروحاني : المبصر او الدجال يكون على اتصال مع احد *
* هؤلأ ياتيه بالاخبار وهذا ما يسمى (بالمندل) انما نحن لا خوف*
* واستطيع ان اؤكد بان المياه المصلى عليها في الكنيسة تستطيع ان تحرق*
* كل شر وكل اثر لهم ان وجدوا, طبعا بالاضافة الى الصلاة المتواصلة*
* وربنا يسوع يتكفل بالباقي اذا القينا رأسنا على كتفه*
* الرب يسوع يبارك الجميع.*
* انشالله اكون استطعت ان اوضح لانني تكلمت باختصار*​


----------



## ntale20 (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي بالطبع افدتني واجبتني على سؤالي  ربنا يحفظك  والله يخليك....


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات  هامة عن المبصرين  والمشعوزين.....؟؟؟*

شكراً لأخونا الحبيب /  كليم متى على هذا التحذير الهام جداً .
+++ وأنا شخصياً رأيت بيوتاً تنهدم بسبب لجوئهم لمثل هذه الممارسات ، تحت مسميات مختلفة ، ويصبح إنقاذهم منها صعباً ، لأنهم أدخلوا الشياطين إلى حياتهم بإرادتهم . الرب ينقذنا من خداعات عدو الخير .
+++ وليكن مثالنا هو القديس بولس الرسول ، الذى رفض شهادة روح العرافة ، وأخرجه .
+++ فلنرفض كل ما يأتى من فوائد عن طريق الشيطان ، لأنها مجرد جر رجل ، ومن يقع فى المصيدة الشيطانية سيناله الخسران الكامل لكل شيئ .


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات  هامة عن المبصرين  والمشعوزين.....؟؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> شكراً لأخونا الحبيب /  كليم متى على هذا التحذير الهام جداً .
> +++ وأنا شخصياً رأيت بيوتاً تنهدم بسبب لجوئهم لمثل هذه الممارسات ، تحت مسميات مختلفة ، ويصبح إنقاذهم منها صعباً ، لأنهم أدخلوا الشياطين إلى حياتهم بإرادتهم . الرب ينقذنا من خداعات عدو الخير .
> +++ وليكن مثالنا هو القديس بولس الرسول ، الذى رفض شهادة روح العرافة ، وأخرجه .
> +++ فلنرفض كل ما يأتى من فوائد عن طريق الشيطان ، لأنها مجرد جر رجل ، ومن يقع فى المصيدة الشيطانية سيناله الخسران الكامل لكل شيئ .



*اخي العزيز مكرم زكى شنوده الحبيب
اولا شكرا" على حواراتك البنائة التي تهدف دائما الى جمع الصف.
انا لا اتكلم فقط على تعليقك على مشاركتي انا فقط:*

*انما انا اتابع كل مشاركاتك الهادئة الجميلة البنائة وصدقني اخي:
بانني اتكلم على الي رأيته ولا اقصد التفخيم او التكبير
لان الكبريأ اول خطيئة نقع فيها وشكرا" مجددا" على كل شيء
ربنا يزيد جامعي الصف.*

* وربنا يباركك 
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي المبارك كليم متى الموضوع بصراحة رائع و شدني و ارجوك ان تكملة بكل ما تعرفة

بس عندي حاجة عايزة اقلهالك حصلت مع جيراننا و ماما حكتهالي في مرة لان انا مكنتش اتولدت وقتها اصلآ

وهي ان جيرانها دي مش كانت بتخلف فراحت لحد قالولها يعرف المستقبل اذا كنتي هاتجيبي عيال او لاءة

راحت وقالها على 3 حجات مستقبلية واتحققوا فعلآ اتنين منهم

و منها اتنين انا فاكراهم لما ماما قالتهملي

قالاها هاتجيبي بنت و ولد و بنت بنفس الترتيب و فعلآ جابت بنت و ولد و بنت 

والحاجة التانية قالها هاتموتي في حادثة عربية 

ونشكر ربنا دي متحققتش و يارب ماتتحقق

بس هي بتترعب لما تركب عربية لان الحجتين التانيين اللي قالها عليها اتعملوا و فاضل دي

طيب عرف منين الحجات دي ؟

يعني حتى ماقلاهاش هاتجيبي بنتين و ولد و بس ... لا دا قالها على الترتيب كمان

و الحاجة التانية هسئل ماما عليها و ارد عليك

موقف تاني حصل مع بابا ان كان قاعد مع شوية من اصحابة 

و جة واحد يعرف حد من اصحابة و فعد معاهم و معروف بانة بيعمل اعمال سحرية

و جة يعمل حاجة وهي انة يطلع فلوس من تحت القميص باكو عشرات

فمعرفش فسئل ... وهو مسلم ... فية حد معاة انجيل او صليب او صورة دينية

بابا قالة انا لابس صليب قالة يبقى مش هاعرف اعمل حاجة 

حبيت اقلك القصة دي و اوريلك قوة الصليب تغلب العمل الشيطاني و الاسحار

معلش طولت عليك و ميرسي جدا جدا على الموضوع و اتمنى اعرف المذيد عنة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اخي المبارك كليم متى الموضوع بصراحة رائع و شدني و ارجوك ان تكملة بكل ما تعرفة
> 
> بس عندي حاجة عايزة اقلهالك حصلت مع جيراننا و ماما حكتهالي في مرة لان انا مكنتش اتولدت وقتها اصلآ
> 
> ...




مشكورة اخت فراشة مسيحية 
على احتمامك بالموضوع الى بدجلوا فيه على عائلاتنا المسيحية
بطلب منك طمني جارتك انه ما حدش يستطيع يعرف المستقبل الا الله وانها اما ها تنتقل
بعد عمر طويل ربن هو الوحيد الى بيعرف اقول هذا عن ثقة لانني وصلت في الماضي
الى مرحلة متقدمة جدا".
اما بالنسبة لمعرفته عن الاولاد دي حاجة بسيطة جدا" عملية حسابية انا كنت دايما"
امارسها كانت تجنن الناس لدرجة انه واحدة جاتلي عندها خمس بنات ومش عايزة تحبل لو كان
الملود سيأتي بنت طمنتها بانها ستولد توم ولاد وهكذا تم. اكرر دي عملية حسابية 
 بواسطة تنطيق الاحرفال هوة ابجد هوز حطي الى اخره .دول بيضحكوا على الناس
والطريقة دي ممكن تظبط65% صدقيني اخي دول اكبر دجالين في العالم .
انا عملت حلقتين  توعية على تلفزيون بتحفظ قول اسمه ممكن يتعرف اسمي الحقيقي.
سأختم ممكن تتقطع الكهرباء عندنا عطل بالمنطقة فيضيع كل الى كتبته
ربنا يباركك
طمني جارتك اكيد
سلام المسيح








​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> مشكورة اخت فراشة مسيحية
> 
> على احتمامك بالموضوع الى بدجلوا فيه على عائلاتنا المسيحية
> بطلب منك طمني جارتك انه ما حدش يستطيع يعرف المستقبل الا الله وانها اما ها تنتقل
> ...




خلاص ماشي انا هاطمنها واقلها الكلام دا 

ومنين ماتتصلح الكهربا ارجع كمل لينا الموضوع دا و احكيلنا عنة اكتر

والف شكر ليك

ربنا يباركك و يحميك​


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*ايه ده ياكليم طلعت مشعوذ هههههههه*
*لكن الحمد لله انك تبت.*
*بالمناسبة انا كنت زميل ليك يعني نفس المصلحة ولكن تبت ونشكر الرب يسوع.*
*كانت طريقي الاولي البرهتية دي منهجي،بالاضافة للطهاطيل ، واسم الله الاعظم.. فتصور المرحلة التي وصلت ليها، والفت ايضا كتاب ضخم بالموضوع بس حرقة من زمان.. لا اعرف لماذا اقول ذلك الان ..يمكن لكي نتعاون بالرد على الاستفسارات..والرب يبارك الجميع*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *ايه ده ياكليم طلعت مشعوذ هههههههه*
> *لكن الحمد لله انك تبت.*
> *بالمناسبة انا كنت زميل ليك يعني نفس المصلحة ولكن تبت ونشكر الرب يسوع.*
> *كانت طريقي الاولي البرهتية دي منهجي،بالاضافة للطهاطيل ، واسم الله الاعظم.. فتصور المرحلة التي وصلت ليها، والفت ايضا كتاب ضخم بالموضوع بس حرقة من زمان.. لا اعرف لماذا اقول ذلك الان ..يمكن لكي نتعاون بالرد على الاستفسارات..والرب يبارك الجميع*​



اخي Mor Antonios
جيد جدا" ان نعترف بالخطاء والخطيئة
المسيحيون الاوائل كانو يعترفون لبعضهم البعض
الاعتراف بالخطاء قوة كما هو الضعف بالمسيحية قوة
هذا رائيي لااعرف اذا كان صح اقول هذا حتى لا الزم احد
بهذا الرأي.خبرتك ولو كانت سوداء في مرحلة من المراحل
ممكن تنفع الكثيرين من احبائنا لن اطيل عليك (الثرثرة)
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## mero_engel (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*اولا بشكرك يا كليم علي الموضوع المهم دا *
*اللي بقي فعلا بستعمله وبيشغل ناس كتير وبيحصل كتير*​ 
*وثانيا بشكرك علي اهتمامك انك ترد علي اي استفسار*​ 
*انا سؤالي هل فعلا في سحر واعمال وممكن حد يعمل عمل في حد تاني عن طريق المشعوزين دول *
*ربنا يباركك *
*وسعيده بيك انك فوقت ورجعت للمسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اولا بشكرك يا كليم علي الموضوع المهم دا *
> *اللي بقي فعلا بستعمله وبيشغل ناس كتير وبيحصل كتير*
> 
> *وثانيا بشكرك علي اهتمامك انك ترد علي اي استفسار*
> ...




اختي العزيزة mero_engel
شكرااااااااااااا" لاهتمامك بالموضوع.

قد يظن البعض بأن المعمَّد لا يمسه الشيطان ولا يسكنه ولا يعذبه. هذا صحيح، إلا إذا قام هذا المعمّد باستدعاء الروح الشرير عن  طريق التعامل معه ومع أزلامه من المنجمين والمشعوذين. وبالنسبة لسوالك طبعا ايضا هنا اشياء  كثيرة يستطيعون فعلها بواسطة الارواح الشريرة هذا علم يتقدم فيه الانسان كما التلميذ في المدرسة انما الفرق انه يتقدم بالتدجيل والشعوذة.
المهم ان لا نسلمهم انفسنا بدون هذا لا يستطيعون شيأ..
الدجال عايز يعمل حاجة عايز اسم الام مع اي اثر من الشخص مثلا" حتة شعر قميص كان لابسها الشخص وعرق فيها عليها اي اثرمن الشخص المطلوب.
ممكن يكون حتة من الاظافر .
فالإنجيل واضح لجهة إثبات وجود الشيطان  كما أن في تاريخ الكنيسة حوادث عديدة مدوّنة ومعروفة عن محاربة الكنيسة وآبائها للسحرة والمنجمين والعرّافين والحواة والمؤمنين بالعين الشريرة وغيرها.
للحماية منهم اقرائي
في القسم المسيحي الخاص تحت عنوان. تحذير الى ابناء الكنيسة من السحر والشعوذة.
واذا احببت ان  تقرائي قصة طبيعية .في القصص والعبر قصة بعنوان.

اذا اردت ان تقرأ قصة حقيقية معبرة.ولو في حاجة انا مستعد للرد على كل الاسئلة.
شكرا"  ليك لاهتمامك بالموضوع الذي يعود الفضل في احيائه الى الاخت فراشة مسيحية.
ربنا يباركك mero_engel
 سلام المسيح معك






​


----------



## Esther (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كليم بجد احنا كلنا محتاجين نعرف معلومات كتير عن الحاجات ديه
لكى نكون مستعدين لمجاوبه كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم
كمل يا كليم عايزين نعرف حاجات كتير
الرب يعوضك ويباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Esther قال:


> ميرسى يا كليم بجد احنا كلنا محتاجين نعرف معلومات كتير عن الحاجات ديه
> لكى نكون مستعدين لمجاوبه كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم
> كمل يا كليم عايزين نعرف حاجات كتير
> الرب يعوضك ويباركك​



*جميلة اخت Esther مشاركتك
رد مميز مشكورة  
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا كليم على الموضوع

وانا من المتابعين  لهذا الموضوع  الرائع

تابع  وسنكون معك

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا يا كليم على الموضوع
> 
> وانا من المتابعين  لهذا الموضوع  الرائع
> 
> ...




*مشكور امجد لمتابعتك للموضوع
اذا احب الاعضاء استطيع ان
اكتب جريدة مفصلا"
على ماذا يعتمد الدجال لصنع الخاتم او بما معنى الرصد او الكتيبة
او معرفة ماضي اي شحص يقف امامه
ربنا يباركك 
سلام المسيح



*​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكور امجد لمتابعتك للموضوع
> اذا احب الاعضاء استطيع ان
> اكتب جريدة مفصلا"
> على ماذا يعتمد الدجال لصنع الخاتم او بما معنى الرصد او الكتيبة
> ...



_*في الانتظار

وما اصعب الانتظار*_​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*في الانتظار
> 
> وما اصعب الانتظار*_​


*اخي امجد
بصدد تحضيره
انما سماح امجد هاتأخر فيه شويا"
مش عايز اكتب شعر
ها حاول اجيب على كل تسألات المجتمع.
انا زعلان من الرب يسوع جابنا على التوبة بدري
لو تركني شوية كنت عملت ثروت ضخمة
ههههههههههههه
بالفعل فيه فلوس زي منتة عاوز.,.......
مشكور امجد لاهتمامك للامر ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## geegoo (27 أبريل 2009)

أنا اسف أني وصلت للموضوع متأخر بس أنا عندي استفسارات كتير لأني شخصيا مريت بمواقف في هذه المواضيع ...
أولا ... ليه " أبجد هوز " .... موجودة في الكتاب المقدس قبل بعض المزامير و ايه معناها السليم ؟؟
ثانيا ... هل هناك فعلا المزمور 151 ؟ فقد قرأه علي رأسي أحد الاباء الكهنة ... و لماذا لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس المتداول ؟
و فيه اسئلة كتير لو ما يضايقش حضرتك ... 
و مبروك التوبة ... و ياريت ما تكسلش عن الموضوع ده لانه بقي منتشر جدا ... 
و اسف مرة تانية لو فتح موضوع قديم يكون مزعج بس انا شفته امبارح بالصدفة ..
سلام و نعمة ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع فى مننتهى الروعه يا كليمو​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

geegoo قال:


> أنا اسف أني وصلت للموضوع متأخر بس أنا عندي استفسارات كتير لأني شخصيا مريت بمواقف في هذه المواضيع ...
> أولا ... ليه " أبجد هوز " .... موجودة في الكتاب المقدس قبل بعض المزامير و ايه معناها السليم ؟؟
> ثانيا ... هل هناك فعلا المزمور 151 ؟ فقد قرأه علي رأسي أحد الاباء الكهنة ... و لماذا لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس المتداول ؟
> و فيه اسئلة كتير لو ما يضايقش حضرتك ...
> ...




بالنسبة للمزمور 151 لا دخل له بهذه الاشياء
هذا المزمور يحكي قصة داود عندما كان حدثاً صغيرا يعمل في رعي الاغنام وكيف انتصر على جليات الجبار وبدون سلاح وبذلك اعلن عن قوة الله اللانهائية بشرط التسليم الكامل لها وعدم اخضاعها للموازين البشرية...

الابجد هوز طريقة لتنطيق الاحرف ومن خلالها يحسبون الابراج

ومنهم من يستعملها في التبؤ باشياء معينة انما لا تصح اغلب الاحيان

اي صلاة مسيحية واشدد على كلمة مسيحية هي بلسم للروح

والنفس وغير ذلك هو نوع من انواع التدجيل.. الكاهن لا اعرف لماذا قراء فوق رأسك

هذا المزمور  فبعد تحسد الرب يسوع يكفي ان نتناول جسده الطاهر  بهكذا حالات

او استعمال المياه المقدسة...


----------



## geegoo (3 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لاهتمامك يا "كليمو" ربنا يباركك ....*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

swety

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ومنتظرين المزيد




اوكى هناك الكثير الكثير 

الذي يجب ان يعرفه الناس

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك ponponayah

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

geegoo قال:


> *شكرا لاهتمامك يا "كليمو" ربنا يباركك ....*​





واي سؤال انا حاضر

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

بداية ..روعة طرح مثل هيك مواضيع لأن فيها فائدة كبيرة جدا" ....ثانيا" فكرة سرده واقعية ومن بيئتنا المعاشة ...ثالثا .مهم لينا كأولاد الله ان نوعي الآخرين من خطورته وكيفية التعامل معه .... ...
هناك من يستعملون مثل هذه الأساليب ..ان كان في  قراءة الفنجان أو الفلك أو بصارة ودراجة ..او عن طريق الكف أو الصدف...صحيح انو شئ جميل الأهتمام بالمستقبل .لكن ليس بهذه الطرق العديمة النفع..وانما بتسليم المسقبل لمن يهتم لأمر دخولنا وخروجنا ..سؤالي كليمو ..هل مجرد التفكير بهذه الأمور خطية بحد ذاتها ؟ أم الذي يلجأ اليها ولا يعير الرب أي أهتمام؟؟؟؟ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> بداية ..روعة طرح مثل هيك مواضيع لأن فيها فائدة كبيرة جدا" ....ثانيا" فكرة سرده واقعية ومن بيئتنا المعاشة ...ثالثا .مهم لينا كأولاد الله ان نوعي الآخرين من خطورته وكيفية التعامل معه .... ...
> هناك من يستعملون مثل هذه الأساليب ..ان كان في  قراءة الفنجان أو الفلك أو بصارة ودراجة ..او عن طريق الكف أو الصدف...صحيح انو شئ جميل الأهتمام بالمستقبل .لكن ليس بهذه الطرق العديمة النفع..وانما بتسليم المسقبل لمن يهتم لأمر دخولنا وخروجنا ..سؤالي كليمو ..هل مجرد التفكير بهذه الأمور خطية بحد ذاتها ؟ أم الذي يلجأ اليها ولا يعير الرب أي أهتمام؟؟؟؟ولك جزيل الشكر




لا طبعا" بالنهاية الرب يحاسب على قدر المعرفة

هل اعاقب ولد عمره اربع سنوات مثلما اعاقب ابن 15

اصلا الرب لا يعاقب نحن نعاقب انفسنا عندما نتخلى عن محبته.

مسيحنا يا جوي مسيح حي وحنون ومحب ويريد خلاصنا ولهذا فدانا..

لو كنا نمارسواجبتنا الدينية  وواعين لما نفعل ونتجه الى التبصير والشعوذة ومحاولة معرفة المستقبل؟؟

من هكذا اشخاص اكيد هنا بارادتنا وقلة ايماننا  نخطىء انما الرب حنون فبمجرد التوبة فهو  بتلك الثانية يسامحنا..التوبة النابعة من القلب.

شكراا جزيلا لمرورك وحوارك يا جو

الرب يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (12 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييييييير كليمو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون.

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)




----------



## المجدلية (14 مايو 2009)

_كليموووووووووووو موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا ياريت بجد تكمله +++ ربنا يحافظ عليك _


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

مارثا المصرية

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مارثا المصرية
> 
> شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك
> 
> ...




اكيد سأكمله

انما على الفضاوة

بجهز كل يوم شوية


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

*مرررررررررررسي يا كليمو على الموضوع ...
و بصراحة انا عندي عدة اسئلة عنه و يا ريت او تقدر تجاوبني ..
1) هل هناك وجود حقيقي للجن و للشياطين ؟؟
2) شو بيختلف الجن عن الشيطان؟
3)ليش الجن و الشياطين بيركبوا بعض الناس عن دونهم؟هل هناك تصرفات تحثهم على ان يركبوا هذا الشخص ؟

و مرررررررررسي مرة تانية ​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرررررررررررسي يا كليمو على الموضوع ...
> و بصراحة انا عندي عدة اسئلة عنه و يا ريت او تقدر تجاوبني ..
> 1) هل هناك وجود حقيقي للجن و للشياطين ؟؟
> نعم واكيد 5000 بالمئة امان عيى ايه بيرتكز
> ...


----------



## sara A (19 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع مهم لكل مسيحى أنه يعرفه ويعرف خطورته علشان ميقعش فيه*
*شكرا ليك كليمو*
*والناس اللى "بيركبوهم" بيبقوا بقالهم كتير جدا جدا متنولوش *
*وأحنا عندنا أبونا ميخائيل فى الكنيسة "بيطلع"*
*والشيطان بيتكلم وبيقول حاجات كتير*
*ولما أبونا بيتشفع بالعدرا مثلا نلاقية يقول :أم الملك جت*
*وأحيانا بيقول : الملك وصل وبيخرج على طول *
*معلش على الرد الطويل بس علشان كتير بيسألوا عن الموضوع ده*
*وفى أنتظار تكملة  الموضوع*


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

*مرررررررسي يا كليمو على الاجابات 
بس بدي اسال : هل رسم اشارة الصليب يحمي من ان يلبسنا  الجن ؟؟​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

ريد روز اشارة الصليب تستعمل في الافلام 

فاشارة الصليب  هي رمزنا رمز صلب يسوع 

وتألمه وموته وقيامته عتا ليمنحنا الحياة الابدية..

وليس عملية سحرية في وجه سحر ما المسيح

عندما يكون داخل قلوبنا وعقولنا وبيوتنا

 فبالصلاة  والصوم والمياه المقدسة وسكناه 

داخل قلوبنا وعدم الانجرار وتسليم انفسنا 

لهكذا اشخاص..

شكرا لأسئلتك المهمة التي نستفيد 

جميعا من خلال الجواب والتوضيح عليها..

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ريد روز اشارة الصليب تستعمل في الافلام
> 
> فاشارة الصليب  هي رمزنا رمز صلب يسوع
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Rosetta (20 يونيو 2009)

*طيب كليمو انت ذكرت نقطة انه الجن والشياطين ما يلبسوا غير الاجسام اللي بيلاقوا فيها راحتهم..
طيب كيف يعني ..من اي ناحية..فيك توضح؟؟

بعرف اني عم اسال كتير ..بس بصراحة هالموضوع من زمان عم افكر فيه..و حابة اعرف عنه اكتر ..
مرررررسي لتعبك كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

ريد
سأعطيكي مثل..

بتسكني ببيت في غسالة اوتوماتيك وتلاجة وتلفزيون الى اخره

اوببيت ما اله سقف ما في غسالة ..غسيل يدوي

الباب ما بيسكر كل شوي بتفوت الك حشرة صرصور الى اخره

الاجسام اللي اصحابها  بتمارس شعائرها الدينية   طبعا المسيحية

هي البيت الثاني الصلاة والصوم والقداديس بتزعجهم كتير

و بتتعبهم كتير  

ولا يحبوا السكن فيها... 

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

صارة

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك 

ولابداء رأيك

الرب يبارك  حياتك


----------



## sapry (20 يونيو 2009)

*اشكرك اخى كليمو *
*موضوع رائع ومهم جدااااااا*
*وذلك للتوعيه من خطورته*
*ارجو ان تكمل الموضوع لانه يحمل معلومات مفيده جدااا*

*صديقى*
*لا تلتفتوا إلى الجان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجسوا بهم*" (لا31:19). ​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

sapry قال:


> *اشكرك اخى كليمو *
> *موضوع رائع ومهم جدااااااا*
> *وذلك للتوعيه من خطورته*
> *ارجو ان تكمل الموضوع لانه يحمل معلومات مفيده جدااا*
> ...




sapry

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك ولردك

واكيد سنكمله

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2009)

*سؤال بقي جه علي بالي يا كليمو *
*لو حد اتعمله عمل *
*ازاي يبطل العمل دا *​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

ميروووو

طبعا هو اسهل شيء الذي ينزلك  الحفرة

هو اسرع واحد يعرف يطلعك منها دة لو كان صالح..

اكرر لو كان صالح او  سار نحو الصلاح..

طريقة ثانية ..انما عايزة مثابرة وطولة بال على الموضوع..

حضور القداديس بشكل متواصل..

الاعتراف والمناولة في كل قداس..

شرب المياه المقدسة وخصوصا  من  المياه يوم عيد الظهور  الالهي

يوم عمادة الرب يسوع

نحتفظ بكمية من هذه المياه..

هكذا مع الايام وليست بطويلة سيزول الشرير..

اقول مع الايام وليس بدقائق لاننه ليس بسحر انما نتيجة ايمان
مثلا"
هذه تكون بالنسبة للعمل كما:::

واحد احتل بيتي

مش قادر ليه..على الاقل اجعل حياته في هذا البيت غير مريحة

اي شيء ينّغص حياته ويقرفها اعمله..بالنهاية هو سكن بيتي

لانه جميل ومريح ..ولو عكس ذلك على المدة سيرحل..

عذرااا على الاطالة..


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات جميله *
*ميرسي يا كليمو علي التوضيح ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Light Of Christianity (2 يوليو 2009)

توبيك متميز كليمو
بس عندى استفسارات
فى مشاركتك رقم 41



> شو بيختلف الجن عن الشيطان؟
> الشيطان هو بالاصل ملاك عصا الرب
> فسقط الى الهاوية..
> اما الجن فهو كائن حي الدورة الدموية خاصته
> من نار ويلف الارض ثلاث مرات بالثانية..



من المعروف ان فكرة ان الجن من نار ؟ هى فكرة اسلامية ممكن ايات الكتاب المقدس اللى بتثبت انه من نار

امممممم 

بالنسبة لاحدى المشاركات قريتها قالت ان الجن وهما بيخرجوه فى الكنيسة اما تيجى سيرة المسيح يقول الملك جه .... الشيطان مخادع ؟؟ ليه مش ده هدفه اصلا انه يقولك كده عشان تصدقه ؟؟

وميرسى ليك مرة تانية وسورى لتعبك معايا


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

no religion قال:


> توبيك متميز كليمو
> بس عندى استفسارات
> فى مشاركتك رقم 41
> 
> ...





انا بكلمك  عن خبرة 

الاخوان في الاسلام كل شي منقول عن اللي قبليهم..

وهذا ليس موضوع حوارنا في هذا القسم وممنوع نتدخل بالاسلاميات..

هو ليس من نار المقصود بدورته الدموية ليست كالبشر انما هو مخلوق موجود وملموس

بعد ان اتى يسوع لم نعد نرى هذه المخلوقات...


اما بالنسبة للشيطان..
معك حق الشيطان مخادع
وهذا الذي نتكلم عنه....ان يكون الاب الكاهن

الذي يخرجه عنده خبرة
طبعا ومش اي اب
نحن لا نقابل السحر بالسحر
انما  بصلوات مسيحية معينة وهي من اختصاص الكاهن المسيحي المختص...

اكرر الخبرة عند الكاهن مهمة..

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 يوليو 2009)

*كليمو موضوع مميز كتيير
وفعلا مهم جداااا
خصوصا ان فى ناس كتير
مؤمنة جداا بالحاجات دى

كان عندى سؤال:
هو فعلا فى تحضير ارواح لشخصيات على قيد الحياة وليس متوفين ؟؟

ميرسى ليك كليمو على تعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كليمو موضوع مميز كتيير
> وفعلا مهم جداااا
> خصوصا ان فى ناس كتير
> مؤمنة جداا بالحاجات دى
> ...





لا دي كذبة كبيرة 

لا المتوفين ولا اللذين على قيد الحياة..

الروح عندما تخرج من الانسان مباشرة

تذهب الى الخالق

الم يقل السيد المسيح للص

الحق اقل لك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس..

معناه باللحظة التي تفارق الروح الجسد تنتقل 

اما الى النعيم او الى السقيم..


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مفيد ربنا يحفظنا منهم ويبعد شغل ابليس عننا ميرسى جدا واجمل تقيم منى


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة

كل الشكر الك 

والشكر الاكبر لتقييمك للموضوع

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2009)

ولكل اللذين طالبوا باكمال الموضوع

فهو على شفير الانتهاء

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع شيق
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كليمو والحمد لله مش فيه حاجة تخوف

بس احب اضيف حاجة يا كليمو انا كنت موجوده اكتر من مره مع راهب معروف عنه باخراج الارواح طبعا من ضمن صلواته المزامير وبيكون فيه مزامير اساسية خاصة بالحالات دي ومن اول المزامير اللي بيهتم الراهب انه يقولها علي الشخص اللي عليه ارواح هو المزمور 151 ولما سالت عن المزمور الاجابة كانت ان لما شخص يقرا المزمور ده بالذات بتكون حوليه قوة وطاقة كبيرة من الملايكة اللي بتحميه علشان كده الراهب قالي لانه عارف اني بخاف كتير قالي لما تحسي بخوف قولي المزمور ده لازم تحفظيه وكمان بس سمعت من شماس مش من الراهب ان لو المزمور ده اتقال كلامه من غير الترتيب المعروف ليه بيجلب الشياطين حوليه ولو مش عرف يتصرف معاهم بيخنقوه طبعا انا وثقت في كلام الراهب لكن الشماس الله واعلم اذا كان حقيقي او لا

كمان من سؤالي لاب كاهن لاني عاصرت حالة بتتناول اسبوعيا ويمكن في الاسبوع مرتين وبيكون عليها ارواح باستمرار رغم تناولها الدائم فلما سالت الكاهن بيقولي في ارواح طيارة يعني بتدخل وبتخرج ممكن تخرج وقت التناول وتدخل بعد التناول وتاثير الدم في الجسد 
وانا كنت موجوده والحالة دي الروح كانت بتتكلم علي لسانها سالته نفس السؤال ازاي الشخص ده بيتناول وانت ساكن فيه قالي انا كنت بخرج وقت التناول وبدخل بعده

بس تفتكر يا كليمو حالة زي كده ايه الحل في طرد الارواح ونضمن منين انه مش يدخل تاني فيه ؟​


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرمورة الحالة اللي انت بتقولي عليها بيكون الحل في ايد الشخص نفسة لان عمل ربنا فينا يكون مع ايمان الشخص نفسة و التناول لازم يكون باستحاق و ايمان ان ده فعلا دم و جسد ولا هيكون ملوش تاثير فينا.
الشخص ده لازم يكون عاوز الشيطان يخرج منة و كل واحد فينا الشيطان يكون بيخلية يحاول يعمل الخطية لكن ربنا اعطانا سلطان علي الخطية.
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــرا

أخى الغالى

للموضوع الرائع والهام

الرب يباركك

للأسف كثيرون يعتقدون فى ذلك​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كليمو والحمد لله مش فيه حاجة تخوف
> 
> بس احب اضيف حاجة يا كليمو انا كنت موجوده اكتر من مره مع راهب معروف عنه باخراج الارواح طبعا من ضمن صلواته المزامير وبيكون فيه مزامير اساسية خاصة بالحالات دي ومن اول المزامير اللي بيهتم الراهب انه يقولها علي الشخص اللي عليه ارواح هو المزمور 151 ولما سالت عن المزمور الاجابة كانت ان لما شخص يقرا المزمور ده بالذات بتكون حوليه قوة وطاقة كبيرة من الملايكة اللي بتحميه علشان كده الراهب قالي لانه عارف اني بخاف كتير قالي لما تحسي بخوف قولي المزمور ده لازم تحفظيه وكمان بس سمعت من شماس مش من الراهب ان لو المزمور ده اتقال كلامه من غير الترتيب المعروف ليه بيجلب الشياطين حوليه ولو مش عرف يتصرف معاهم بيخنقوه طبعا انا وثقت في كلام الراهب لكن الشماس الله واعلم اذا كان حقيقي او لا
> 
> ...




مرمورة

كلام الشماس كلام مش بيختلف عن كلام المهرطقين

ايه يعني مقلنهاش بالترتيب
يعني لو ذكرت اسم الابن مثلا قبل الروح القدس يعني تحصل كارثة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دة كلام هرطقة ووثني.

ساعطيكي مثلا..بالنسبة للمناولة..

كان  مطرانا مهما عندنا ..جوارجيوس  يعظ وهو معروف

بسعة علمه وروحانيته ومسؤل عن حوار الاديان في الشرق..

قال  اثناء وعظة على التلفزيون منقولة مباشرة..ما يلي::

في احدى الايام كان كاهن يناول الناس في باحة الكنيسة

لان الكنيسة يومها لم تسع الااف من المؤمنين وفي الخارج

بينما كان يجول على الناس ليناولهم اي الكاهن..

وقع الكأس من يد الكاهن وكان صدفة هناك كلب رابض بجانبه

فلعق الخبز والخمر..اي جسد الرب..

فعل معنى هذا ان الكلب تناول جسد الرب...

اقول لا ..لو فحصنا جسد الرب بالمختبر سنرى بانه خبز عادي وخمر..

ايماننا الذي يجعلنا نتناول من الخبز والخمر جسد ودم الرب يسوع..

اذا نستنتج...

بان المثابرة على الصلاة بشكل متواصل وتناول جسد ودم الرب يسوع

عن ايمان واستحقاق ..يجعلنا بمأمن من كل الارواح..الشياطين..

اذ لا يكفي ان اذهب نهار الاحد الى القداس واقول للرب  لقد قمت بواجبي الان دورك..ههههههههه

فالصلاة الشخصية الدائمة كل يوم لها عدة منافع..

1)  تقربنا من الله..

2) تساعدنا لنرمي الاثقال وهو يحملها عنا كما وعد..

3) مما يعني لا  قنوط ولا يأس  كما اسمع من اكثرية الاعضاء والناس..

دائما اسمع كلمة..*مخنوق..او  مخنوقة.*.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

4) تزيد من ايماننا وتجعلنا مدمنين على الصلاة والتكلم مع الرب ..

وبايماننا  نكون قد ابعدنا عن كل الشرور  الاتية من المذكورين..

الموضوع طويل ولو كنت ساستفيض بالموضوع لن تسع الصفحات..

بالمعنى المجازي..هههه


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا ماجد لأضافتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## marmora jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

طب يا كليمو انا كنت اسمع ان في ناس غير مسيحين اوقات بيدخلوا يتناولوا من جسد ودم المسيح وطبعا من دون علم اي حد من الكنيسه يعني بيتناولوا سرقة طبعا بيتناولوا من غير ايمان بالجسد والدم

ووقتها بيتحول الجسد والدم لجسد ودم انسان حقيقي ودي حادثة متكررة وده بيدل علي قوة الجسد والدم حتي لو من غير  ايمان


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

نو ممكن المسلم اللي داخل مؤمن اكثر مني

ومنك بالرب يسوع

وخايف يقتلوه

والا لماذا يدخل ةيتناول..

------------------------
بالتالي المسيحي الذي يتناول جسد ودم الرب عن غير استحقاق 

يعني ويكون مش معترف بخطاياه

يبقى ما تناولش ...

وينال بدل الغفران دينونة..

هكذا قال الرسول بولس...


----------



## marmora jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يا كليمو مش بيكون داخل ومؤمن هو واحد داخل وعايز يجرب ويشوف احنا بناكل ايه والدليل علي كده انه مجرد ما يتناول بيتحول في فمه لجسد ودم انسان حقيقي ورد الفعل الطبيعي انه بيخرجه من فمه علي الارض يعني يبصق
وكمان في قصة مشهورة جدا عندنا ان واحده عملت كده وحبيت تتخلص منه خرجته من فمها وحطيته تحت سجاده في الكنيسة وفي اواخر القداس ابونا والناس سمعوا صوت طفل بيبكي جامد فضلوا يدوروا عن مصدر الصوت لحد ما اكتشفوا انه من تحت السجادة ولقوا فعلا جسد ودم انسان حقيقي
ووقتها ابونا فهم اللي حصل


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

دة مش موضوعنا

الموضوع..

انه اللي بيحمي

 الانسان من الشياطين

هو الصلاة الدائمة

بالاضافة لنهار الاحد

مع تناول جسد الرب..

والمياه المقدسة شيء مهم بتحرقم 

وبتبيدهم كمان..

طبعا يستطيع الخاطى ان يتناول جسد الرب..

ليس معناه انه تناول..لقد اكل خبز وشرب خمر

عادي..


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (7 نوفمبر 2009)

لا اقتنع نهائى بوجود الجان والعفاريت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> لا اقتنع نهائى بوجود الجان والعفاريت




*
لا حبيبتى اقتنعى واكبر دليل هى القديسه يوستينا وكبريانوس الساحر الا اصبح فيما بعد قديس
ودة دليل على وجود لمثل تلك الاشياء لكن التقرب لله يحمينا ويحافظ علينا​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> لا اقتنع نهائى بوجود الجان والعفاريت





لن تقتنعي شيء جميل ودة المطلوب..

يعنير لن تقعي بانياب السحرة..

العفاريت المقصود بها الشياطين

طيب اذا الرب يسوع كان يكلم الشياطين

وقد اخرجهم عدة مرات من اشخاص

واحدى المرات سألوه ان يدخلوا قطيع الخنازير

فسمح لهم..

الموضوع مصنوع لتوعية الناس اللذين يقعوا في حبائل المشعوزين..


----------

